# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te futeni ne opsionin e fshehur "God Mode" ,  Shqip - "Menyra Zot" ne Windows

## sCHiZoiD-AL

Ky eshte nje opsion i cili ofron te gjitha cilesimet e Windows te permbledhura ne nje dosje dhe ju jep mundesine te ndryshoni cdo gje qe ju doni ne windows-in tuaj .  Per ta perfituar duhet te veprohet ne kete menyre : Krijojme nje dosje te re ne desktop ose ne nje vend tjeter dhe dosjes i veme kte emer: *God Mode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}.* sapo te shtypni enter do shikoni qe ikona kthehet njesoj si ikona e Control Panel , pastaj thjesht hapeni kte dosje qe krijuat dhe aty do keni te gjitha cilesimet e Windows. Ne Windows Vista 64 bit nuk duhet te provohet pasi mund te shkaktoje restartime te njepasnjeshme.

----------

